# Local 98 Apprenticeship Test



## slickvic277 (Feb 5, 2009)

acello said:


> I will be applying for the Local 98 Apprenticeship in April and was wondering if anyone on this site has taken the test before? Also, if you have what are some of the things to study over? Thanks.



It's been along time since I took that test.English & Reading comprehension,Algebra,some calc,some other math,I think.

When you go to apply you should get a study guide then you'll get a letter telling you your test date.If you pass then you'll get an interview.


----------

